
QP low level state machine generation - tlarkworthy
http://www.state-machine.com/qp/index.php
======
petra
Actually the QP framework combines use very powerful programming paradigms -
actors and hierarchical state machines - and reduce greatly decrease bugs.

But using it is complicated. If someone could create something with similar
powers but with shorter learning curve , maybe similar to the arduino, it
would be a great tool.

~~~
jononor
Trying to do this with
[https://github.com/jonnor/finito](https://github.com/jonnor/finito), but have
not had time for it in a while. Key differences to QP being no/minimal
codegeneration - instead having an introspectable (by humans/tools) keeping of
the statemachine.

EDIT: the actor-like part is done in
[https://github.com/microflo/microflo](https://github.com/microflo/microflo)
which is more mature

